

Show HN: Wishberg: Born in Mumbai. Launched in Bangalore. Made for the World. - beingpractical

We've opened Wishberg (www.wishberg.com) in public beta today. Currently allowing users to share/discover wishes, reviews and experiences in their social graph.<p>Aim is to build social graph for product and purchase intents. Localized information for 200+ cities across 12 countries.<p>Appreciate reviews / feedback and suggestions. Please share on this forum or drop a note on pj(at)beingpractical.com
======
countessa
Please change the "Wanna" - it just grates. There is nothing wrong with "Want
to ....." maybe even just "Have" and "Want" buttons.

~~~
beingpractical
Thanks for this. I agree, will get simple text.

------
tarr11
Nice design. I wish that you focused on one thing - travel, cars, whatever. By
doing everything, I'm not sure what to do.

It also feels a little ... lonely? It'd be better if you had some hint of user
activity on here.

I was hesitant to sign up fearing that you'd spam my facebook wall, without
more context.

Good luck!

~~~
beingpractical
Thanks. Valid feedback. Yes - we're missing that bit when a user joins with
email address and without friends / followers. Will introduce that soon.

Personally, I hate spam as much as you do. We have enabled sharing on Facebook
/ Twitter only with a context. Almost every place with explicit user
permission. There are many annoying apps, we don't want to get there.

------
lazyfunctor
clickable <http://www.wishberg.com>

~~~
beingpractical
Thanks :)

